
Amazon Patents Photographing On White Seamless Backdrops - aaronbrethorst
http://www.diyphotography.net/can-close-studio-amazon-patents-photographing-seamless-white/
======
officialjunk
So if I don't use an 85mm lens and use a different fstop, it's not
infringement?

